# Gold Channel



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi- How big will a Gold Channel Catfish grow to?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Way too big for an aquarium unless you have a 500-750 gallon one. They get approx 2 feet long and can weigh up to 60 lbs. Great sport fishing. THey live up to 20 years but rarely live past 15.


----------

